# BikeYoke: Yoke SJ02



## Sackmann (10. Januar 2018)

Hier geht´s ums BikeYoke Sj02

Passende Bikes und passende Dämpferlängen:

Specialized Stumpjumper  MY 2016 (650b) -> 190x50/51
Specialized Stumpjumper  MY 2016 (29") -> 190x50/51
Specialized Stumpjumper  MY 2016 (6Fatty) -> 190x50/51
Specialized Stumpjumper  MY 2017 (650b) -> 190x50/51
Specialized Stumpjumper  MY 2017 (29") -> 190x50/51
Specialized Stumpjumper  MY 2017 (6Fatty) -> 190x50/51
Specialized Stumpjumper  MY 2018 (650b) -> 190x50/51
Specialized Stumpjumper  MY 2018 (29") -> 190x50/51
Specialized Stumpjumper  MY 2018 (6Fatty) -> 190x50/51

Der Hub am originalen Dämpfer beträgt 48mm.
An den rot gekennzeicheten Bikes erzeugt das Yoke SJ02 mit den genannten Dämpferlängen originale Geometrie und einen etwas höheren Federweg (ca. +5mm) am Hinterrad. 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Specialized Stumpjumper  MY 2016 (650b) -> 190x45
Specialized Stumpjumper  MY 2016 (29") -> 190x45
Specialized Stumpjumper  MY 2016 (6Fatty) -> 190x45
Specialized Stumpjumper  MY 2017 (650b) -> 190x45
Specialized Stumpjumper  MY 2017 (29") -> 190x45
Specialized Stumpjumper  MY 2017 (6Fatty) -> 190x45
Specialized Stumpjumper  MY 2018 (650b) -> 190x45
Specialized Stumpjumper  MY 2018 (29") -> 190x45
Specialized Stumpjumper  MY 2018 (6Fatty) -> 190x45

Der Hub am originalen Dämpfer beträgt 48mm.
An den blau gekennzeicheten Bikes erzeugt das Yoke SJ02 mit den genannten Dämpferlängen originale Geometrie und einen etwas niedrigeren Federweg (ca. -5mm) am Hinterrad. 
Die neuen metrischen Dämpfer bieten teilweise bedeutende konstruktive Vorteile hinsichtlich Dämpfung und Innenleben.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Specialized Turbo LEVO MY 2016 (6Fatty") -> 190x50/51
Specialized Turbo LEVO MY 2017 (6Fatty") -> 190x50/51
Specialized Turbo LEVO MY 2018 (6Fatty") -> 190x50/51

Der Hub am originalen Dämpfer beträgt 48mm.
An den grün gekennzeicheten Bikes erzeugt das Yoke SJ02 mit den genannten Dämpferlängen orginale Geometrie und einen etwas höheren Federweg (ca. +5mm) am Hinterrad. 
Bei Verwendung von Dämpfern mit erhöhtem Hub muss beim Turbo Levo unbedingt vorher kontrolliert werden, dass bei voller Einfederung kein Kontakt zwischen Rahmenteilen zustandekommt. Falls der Rahmen kollidiert, bevor der Dämpfer vollständig einfedern kann, muss der maximal Dämpferhub reduziert werden. 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Specialized Turbo LEVO MY 2016 (6Fatty") -> 190x45
Specialized Turbo LEVO MY 2017 (6Fatty") -> 190x45
Specialized Turbo LEVO MY 2018 (6Fatty") -> 190x45

Der Hub am originalen Dämpfer beträgt 48mm.
An den pink gekennzeicheten Bikes erzeugt das Yoke SJ02 mit den genannten Dämpferlängen orginale Geometrie und einen etwas niedrigeren Federweg (ca. -5mm) am Hinterrad. 
Die neuen metrischen Dämpfer bieten teilweise bedeutende konstruktive Vorteile hinsichtlich Dämpfung und Innenleben.



Teilt gerne eure Erfahrungen mit euren Bike und den neu installierten Dämpfern.


----------



## XT660 (24. Januar 2018)

@Sackmann - Schönen Abend! Bin gerade dabei, für einen Radfreund, das Stumpjumper FSR Comp 2017 29 (6 Fatty) in Größe L etwas zu tunen. 

Dabei bin ich natürlich auf Jared Graves Umbauten gestoßen. So was ähnliches hätten wir jetzt mit dem Rad vor. 

Vorne ist das ja mit einer Lyric 160 oder 170 noch sehr einfach. 

Aber am Heck schreibt Graves, dass er je nach Bedingungen 130-150mm Federweg hat. Da habe ich mir gedacht......BikeYoke SJ02 einbauen und Dämpferhub auf 51mm um ca. 3mm erhöhen = 143mm Federweg. Stimmt das so? Hast du Erfahrungen - geht sich das mit 29er Hinterrad mit deinem Ding voll eingefedert aus?.....geht noch mehr?..Graves dürfte ja bis zu 150mm Federweg haben. Danach werden wir noch einen ordentlichen Dämpfer einbauen und fertig ist das Stumpduro....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (24. Januar 2018)

190x51 Dämpfer gehen sich in der Regel aus, wobei ich das natürlich nicht für jede erdenkliche Reifengröße sagen kann. Beim aktuellen Stumpy is ja keine Verstrebung zwischen den Sitzstreben, sondern wenn dann ist es der Reifen, der am Sitzrohr scheuert, bevor der Dämpfer durchschlägt. Mir ist kein Fall bekannt.
Theoretisch hast du ca. 3mm mehr Hub am Dämpfer und damit, entsprechend dem Übersetzungsverhältnis, irgendwas zwischen dem 2- und 3-Fachen mehr an Federweg am Heck.
Ob das jetzt genau 143mm sind, kann ich nicht sagen. Wer weiß denn auch schon, wie genau die originalen 135mm sind? Macht euch nicht wegen 5mm mehr Federweg am Heck hin oder her verrückt. Die Qualität, wie der Federweg bereitgestellt wird, ist IMHO viel wichtiger.


----------



## XT660 (25. Januar 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Reifen werden 29x2,35....dürfte passen. Wird vorne ein WTB Vigilante Highgrip oder Hutchinson Toro Enduro und hinten ein Hutchinson Toro Enduro werden. 

Die Qualität der Federwegnutzung steht neben den (+paar mm) im Mittelpunkt der Aktion. Da Spezialized bei den Hinterbauten immer auf die Progressivität des Dämpfers setzt, wäre meine Idee gewesen, einen höherwertigen Dämpfer durch dein „Ding“ nutzen zu können (denke an einen Monarch Debonair....)

Hast du bezüglich Dämpfer fürs Stumpjumper noch einen Tip?


----------



## silent_silver (4. Februar 2018)

Moin zusammen,

da ich jüngst umgebaut habe und nur positives berichten kann, hier mein Setup

Stumpjumper 2017 fsr comp 29 xxl
Yari 160mm 15x110
Bikeyoke sj02
Monarch Plus Debonair RC3 (200x57)
Burgtec offset Buchse 25,4x8

Geo mit 30% Sag wenig verändert(Tretlager ist durch die Gabel und den längeren Dampfer etwas höher)  und insgesamt  schön flauschig.
Müsste nach der ursprünglichen Formel ziemlich genau 160mm FW am Heck ergeben. Mir ging es aber um gutes Ansprechverhalten mit schöner Progession.
Rahmen/Teile kollidieren nirgends und der Reifen schleift auch nicht


----------



## XT660 (5. Februar 2018)

@silent_silver : Danke für deine Infos!!

Mein Freund wird diese Woche die Lyrik 170 und den Monarch Debonair 190x51 (Tune M/M) mit dem BikeYoke SJ02 einbauen. (4 Volumenspacerringe werden wir mal vorinstallieren....hoffe es wird progressive genug) Erfahrungsbericht werde ich in 1-2 Monaten geben....


----------



## Smup (21. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir im August letzten Jahres das 2018er Comp FSR 29 in XL geholt.
Hier ist die RS Reba verbaut, welche ich so schnell wie möglich tauschen möchte. Bei dem Nachfolger bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob Lyrik oder Yari und 150mm oder 160mm (dann auch Yoke am Dämpfer).

@silent_silver
spielt dir bei deinem Umbau (speziell Dämpfer 200x57) die Größe XXL in die Karten, oder meinst du bei kleinerer Rahmengröße ist noch genau so viel Luft?
Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Yari?
Preislich ist diese schon sehr attraktiv und in einem Test (ich glaube EnduroMag oder Bike) wurde geschrieben, dass der Semi-Laie den Unterschied zur Lyrik kaum merken würde.

@XT660
gibt es schon einen Erfahrungsbericht von deinem Umbau 

Grüße


----------



## silent_silver (21. Juni 2018)

Smup schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir im August letzten Jahres das 2018er Comp FSR 29 in XL geholt.
> Hier ist die RS Reba verbaut, welche ich so schnell wie möglich tauschen möchte. Bei dem Nachfolger bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob Lyrik oder Yari und 150mm oder 160mm (dann auch Yoke am Dämpfer).
> ...


Hi Smup,

das einzige Argument für weniger Federweg wäre evtl. eine minimal höhere Steifigkeit. Darüber gibts aber keine Aussagen oder Tests, soweit mir bekannt, daher würde ich die maximal verfügbaren 160mm nehmen, gerade wenn du über die Modifikation mit 200x57 Dämfer nachdenkst.
Ich bin mit der Yari nach einem Ölwechsel und kleinem Tuning in der Dämpfungseinheit recht zufrieden, selbst bei kaltem Wetter (unter -5°). Details hier und auf der folgenden Seite: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/roc...thread-ab-my2016.775019/page-63#post-15128184

Für mich kommt noch das Debonair Kit von 2019 in Frage. Von einer AWK bin ich erstmal weg.

Mit der Frage, ob der nötige Spielraum durch den XXL Rahmen zu stande kommt, habe ich mich bis jetzt nicht auseinandergesetzt.
Allerdings ist ja nur eine Stelle wirklich kritisch: wie weit kann der Hinterbau noch angehoben werden, bevor der Joke gegen das Sitzrohr stößt?
Dazu löse den Dämpfer oben an der Schraube und hebe das Rad an, bis es der Joke am Sitztrohr auf Block geht. Du kannst zur Sicherheit auch einen dünnen Filzgleiter an das Sitzrohr kleben, der den harten Anschlag vermeidet. Jetzt kannst du einschätzen/messen wieviel Platz zwischen Dämpferauge und Dämpferaufnahme ist (jeweils mitte mitte). Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es locker 1cm war. Mit der Burgtech-Buchse gewinnst du 3,5mm. Im Yoke kannst du keine Buchse verwenden.
Ich bin mit dem Monarch Plus RC3 sehr zufrieden. Das leicht höhere Tretlager war gerade beim Uphill durchaus nützlich.
Mittlerweile fahre ich 35% SAG und 7 von 8 Volumespacern bei 300 PSI.


----------



## XT660 (21. Juni 2018)

Hallo Smup, das ist nicht mein Umbau....sondern eine Beratung von mir für einen Freund gewesen.

Er fährt damit seit Februar und ist damit sehr zufrieden.

Ziel des Umbaues war (neben einen Upgrade der Gabel und des Dämpfers) den Lenkkopfwinkel für steile alpine Abfahrten etwas flacher zu bekommen. (leider ist bei IS Steuersätzen ein Winkelsteuersatz nicht möglich)

Der Lenkkopfwinkel beträgt jetzt 66 Grad. Der Dämpfer wird mit 25% SAG gefahren, die Gabel mit 15-20% SAG. Einen Umbau auf AWK würde ich meinem Freund auch noch empfehlen. (gut für steile alpine Abfahrten mit Trialpassagen und dann doch auch schnelle ruppige Abschnitte) Mit AWK ist ein SAG von 20-25% möglich (bessere Traktion) ohne dass die Gabel bei hohen Stufen zu sehr eintaucht...die Endprogression bleibt dabei in einem gu tnutzbaren Bereich!


----------



## PB-Federsysteme (24. August 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Specialized Turbo LEVO MY 2018 (6Fatty") -> 190x50/51





Sackmann schrieb:


> Specialized Turbo LEVO MY 2018 (6Fatty") -> 190x45



Ich würde gern zu diesen beiden Angaben etwas wissen wollen ... wer kann mir hier mal helfen?


----------



## Sackmann (24. August 2018)

Naja, sagen wir mal so:
Ohne dass du sagst, was du wissen willst, wird dir keiner sagen können, ob er dir helfen kann.
Ich würde es aber gerne versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flezman (26. August 2018)

silent_silver schrieb:


> Im Yoke kannst du keine Buchse verwenden.



Hi,
kannst Du bitte erläutern warum dies nicht passt? Das würde mir bei meinem Projekt helfen.
Danke.


----------



## PB-Federsysteme (27. August 2018)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Naja, sagen wir mal so:
> Ohne dass du sagst, was du wissen willst, wird dir keiner sagen können, ob er dir helfen kann.
> Ich würde es aber gerne versuchen.



Danke 

Die Frage richtet sich in erster Linie an einen Levo Fahrer der ggf. schon beide Varianten gefahren hat und so vielleicht über Vorteile und Nachteile berichten kann. Es gibt ja nun eine Vielzahl von 190x51mm Dämpfern in Stahlfederausführung die die 5mm mehr Federweg am Heck realisieren, wogegen die metrische Baureihe den Hub verringert. Ist der Unterschied marginal bzw. gibt es Erfahrung dazu? Federweg ist ja bekanntlich nicht alles


----------



## silent_silver (27. August 2018)

Flezman schrieb:


> Hi,
> kannst Du bitte erläutern warum dies nicht passt? Das würde mir bei meinem Projekt helfen.
> Danke.


Der Gewinn in Millimetern wäre sehr gering und der Haltbarkeit sicherlich nicht sehr zuträglich.
Darüberhinaus geht der Dämpfer nicht weiter in den Yoke als das Standardmaß. Solltest du also vorgehabt haben die Gesamtlänge durch die Buchse weiter zu reduzieren ist das an der Stelle nicht möglich. In die andere Richtung ist es theoretisch denkbar.


----------



## Smup (5. Juli 2019)

Gibt es zwei Ausführungen beim Monarch 190x51mm bei der Aufnahme? 
Ich finde keinen bei die beiden Buchsen um 90° gedreht zu einander stehen. 
Die ober Achse der Aufnahme ist horizontal und mit dem BikeYoke wäre die untere vertikal.


----------



## Smup (5. Juli 2019)

Hat sich erledigt, einfach die Luft ablassen und drehen


----------



## Smup (5. Juli 2019)

Der BikeYoke ist doch symmetrisch?! 
Warum wird der vom Herstellter mit der Schraubenkopf nach unten eingebaut (außer dass da die Werbung drauf steht)? 
Würde es nicht mehr Sinn ergeben, den zu drehen und mit dem Kopf nach oben einzubauen, falls sich die Schraube mal lösen sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (15. November 2019)

Kurze Frage in die Runde an alle, die ein Stumpy 2016-2018 haben:
Ich überlege, ein Yoke für einen 200x51 Dämpfer zu machen, da wir jetzt mehrmals danach gefragt wurden.
Der Vorteil der 200er Länge: Es gibt mehr Auswahl an Dämpfern, z.B. einen Fox X2.

Wer in der Umgebung München hat ein Stumpjumper der besagten Baujahre (oder kennt jemanden) und würde mich kurz ein paar Maße nehmen lassen?
Prinzipiell muss ich nur schauen, ob ein 200er Dämpfer von der Länge her in das vordere Rahmendreieck passt ohne vorne ans Sitzrohr zu stoßen.

Wenn´s dann soweit ist und alles klappt, bekommt derjenige dann auch ein solches Yoke als Dankeschön von mir.


----------



## ccpirat (26. Januar 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde an alle, die ein Stumpy 2016-2018 haben:
> Ich überlege, ein Yoke für einen 200x51 Dämpfer zu machen, da wir jetzt mehrmals danach gefragt wurden.
> Der Vorteil der 200er Länge: Es gibt mehr Auswahl an Dämpfern, z.B. einen Fox X2.
> 
> ...



Hatte sich hier etwas getan? Suche solch ein Yoke....


----------



## Sackmann (26. Januar 2021)

Mangels Rückmeldung auf die Anfrage hatten wir bisher nicht die Möglichkeit, dies bei genügend Rahmen zu checken.
Wie gesagt, es geht lediglich darum, zu schauen, ob ein 200er Dämpfer Platz hat im vorderen Rahmendreieck und nicht am Sitzrohr von vorne anstößt, weil er zu lang ist. Die Umlenkung spielt gar keine Rolle. Es geht nur um den Platz für die Länge des Dämpfers.
Das kann prinzipiell jeder schauen, der einen 200er Dämpfer hat und ein Stumpy.


----------



## ccpirat (26. Januar 2021)

Okay, ich hab zwar ein Stumpy, aber kein 200er Dämpfer 🙈


----------

